# Problème clavier avec PowerMac G4 sous Tiger



## djisens (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà mon problème, je suis novice pour tous se qui est mac et je bloque avec les nouveaux claviers mac et os x tiger:

J'ai acheter hier un nouveau clavier mac (les tous fin avec les touches qui ressortent) mais j'ai un problème: os x tiger ne reconnait pas toutes les touches........
Quand je veux faire la mise a jour du clavier, il me dit que c'est impossible.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Je vous remercie d'avance
Anthony


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juin 2010)

Ces claviers sont conçus pour fonctionner sous Léopard ou Snow Léopard.

Mais il deverait pas y avoir de soucis normalement ... Ma Magic mouse fonctionne sous Tiger !

demande à etienne000 il a un clavier comme ça sur son iMac G3 il me semble.


----------



## djisens (10 Juin 2010)

Je te remercie, je viens de lui écrire.

En attendant personne aurait la solution pour que cela marche?
Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Juin 2010)

et en zappant la pram
ctrl alt p et r
d apres  mes souvenir


----------



## djisens (11 Juin 2010)

C'est bon ça marche maintenant, c'était un problème de mise a jour de Tiger.

Merci à tous
Anthony


----------

